# Good set up



## weasel73 (Apr 6, 2005)

I dont hunt Canadian geese that much at all...Iv always wanted to get in the middle of a decent flock but i have no idea how or what to use...Any idea?


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Where in Canada are you hunting? :run:


----------



## weasel73 (Apr 6, 2005)

I dont hunt in canada i live in south dakota...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Early in the season, you'll want to setup distinct family groups. 4-9 geese per family, keep them separated by about 5-15 yards (put the shooters on the downwind side).

When the migration is on, and new geese are moving in...you'll want to setup as many decoys as possible (usually). They're also in larger flocks at this time, so you'll want to setup larger groups.

For the extreme late season, mix it up with both.

This is kind of our rule of thumb.


----------



## weasel73 (Apr 6, 2005)

Alright thanks...Whats the best decoys to get without paying so much?


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

There is no such thing as a good decoys at a really cheap price. Buy fullbodies and you could also throw out a few sillos if you wanted to.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

If you need to save money. Buy used decoys. There are decoys trading hands all the time and you should be able to make your money go a little further by doing this.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I agree if you are trying to build a big spread quick for not a lot of money try and get some used full bodies.
What part of South Dakota are you from?


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

I agree. Buy some used fullbodies, also I think it would be better to not spend as much on decoys and get your self a decent goose call and learn how to call. This will pay off big in the end. It'll take a while to get good at calling, but it is really worth it. just my .02


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

if i were u i would go with Green Head Gear decoys good price and great durability.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

purepower said:


> if i were u i would go with Green Head Gear decoys .............great durability.


I don't know, i still think that is yet to be determined. Making it through one season with a couple busted foot bases is not my idea of durable.


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

870 XPRS,

I am with you after one season GHG dekes are pretty beat up especially compared to the competition Big Foot! Personally I am only buying Big Foot from now on, you cannot beat their durability and they look good too.


----------



## weasel73 (Apr 6, 2005)

I live in edmunds county..


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

Well I like GHG's better than Big Foots... I see some of the guys throwing and piling up their GHG's in the trailor and that is one reason why it can scratch off the paint. Mine GHG are great, no problems but yes Big Foots have the better durability than GHG's, nothing will go wrong if you dont take care of them. But you cant beat the looks of GHG to Big Foot... Go with Big Foots if your gonna stack and pile em up. I love both...


----------

